# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  مكتب المحاماة المتميز بفروعه في الامارات

## المستشارة القانونية رنا

*مهم جدا لكل من**يبحث عن محامي عام بكافة انواع القضايا*

*فى المقدمة نود نحن _مكتب دبي _ أن نتقدم لكم بعرض خدماتنا القانونية فى تمثيل الهيئة في الأمور القانونية في دولة الإمارات العربية التحدة وخارجها** . 
**يتمتع مكتبناولله الحمد بسمعة ومصداقية عالية فى جميع المحاكم ولدى جميع الدوائر الرسمية والغير رسمية وشبكة من العلاقات الحميدة ويتمتع بمميزات كثيرة تجعله المكتب الأول والرائد في دولة الامارات*

*فروع المجموعة فى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة**.
**لدى المجموعة أربعة مكاتب فى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة منها** :
**دبى _ الشارقة _ أبوظبى _ رأس الخيمة**.

**تضم المجموعة فريق عمل من المحامين متعددي الجنسيات المؤهلين والذين يتمتعون بخبرة كبيرة والمتخصصين فى شتى المجالات**:
•* *قانون الشركات*
*•* *تأسيس الشركات** 
•* *القانون التجارى** 
•* *البنوك والتمويل** 
•* *القانون البحرى والجوى** 
•* *التأمين** 
•* *الإنشاءات والعقارات*
*•* *الملكية الفكرية** 
•* *قضايا العمل ومستحقات العامل** 
•* *القضايا الجنائية** 
•* *القضايا الأسرية والشخصية والتركات** 
•* *التقاضى** 
•* *التحكيم** 
•* *منتدى بديل عن النزاعات ووحدة المساعدة القانونية** 
•* *تحصيل الديون الهالكة ومستعصية السداد والديون التى تحتاج إلى مفاوضات من أجل إستمرار التقسيط*
*•* *الترجمة القانونية*
*•* *القضايا المدنية.*
*كما انه يوجد لدينا مكاتب تمثيلة في خارج دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة. مثل قطر وعمان والكويت والسعودية وسوريا والاردن ومصر.*



*هذا ويشتهر قسم التقاضى بالكفاءة ونحمد الله أننا قد إكتسبنا ثقة عملائنا لأننا نتبع الطريقة المثلى وقليلة التكلفة فى مراجعة القضايا ونولى عناية خاصة بموكلنا كما نهدف إلى تجنب رفع القضية بالنيابة عن موكلنا أمام اى محكمة قبل الحوار مع الخصم لمحاولة تسوية الوضع بالطرق الودية إذا رغب الموكل فى ذلك** .

**للتواصل مع المستشارة القانونية يرجى الاتصال على رقم الهاتف :- 0503506149 من داخل دولة الامارات. ومن الخارج مع فتح الخط 00971503506149*

----------


## الرجل الابيض

اللهم هون علينا سكرات الموت وبارك لنا في اعمالنا واهدنا الى الصراط المستقيم 
اللهم اجببنا في الموت واحببه فينا اللهم هون علينا سكرات الموت واجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين ومن اهل الجنه واحشرنا مع الحبيب برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## الرجل الابيض

كلام كبيييير جدا وموعظه وعبره

فهل ياتري ناخذ بهذه المواعظ والعبر ام ياتر تمر علينا مرور


الكرام اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون الي القول وبتبعون احسنه

----------


## الرجل الابيض

هل لى ان اطلب الالتحاق بمكتب المحاماه المتميز بفروعه بالامارات(المستشاره رنا) الرجاء الرد السريع

----------

